# Video of fight Rampage vs Liddell UFC 71



## Bull_istic (May 27, 2007)

http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/ACKEZ03u4xh1ieJcF


WOW what an upset,


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

great post. I can't believe people who said it wasn't a legit stoppage. He was clearly out of it. Rampage 2-0 against chuck!

BTW REPPED


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Although I don't think it was an upset becuase Chuck already got beat before by Quinton.


----------



## Bull_istic (May 27, 2007)

Yes clearly got 100 % dominated , Chuck didnt even get a punch in !! wow !!


----------



## Bull_istic (May 27, 2007)

but he was expected to win Rampage being the underdog. which makes it an upset but !! yes we all new the outcome of the fight before it happened, i just didnt think it would be that quick !! wow again !!


----------

